# Suggestions for mild overclock settings (Q6600)



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi again folks. Im back on the overclocking mission again. I tried with the MSI overclocking apps, and found them lacking. Next logical stage is BIOS changes. I have successfully o'cd my 6600GT GPU to 583 clock and 581 memory (525 & 500 stock), so now that is done I would like a slight increase in CPU output. Nothing major, maybe 2.6 0r 2.7ghz.
Any site suggestions or personal experience are greatly appreciated.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

New readouts after mild OC. I only upped the vcore by about 3 or 4 steps (1.38v), memory by 1 or 2. Nothing major, but a noticable increase in ability. 
PCWizard benchmarks for anyone whos interested


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

oops....


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Now Im a bit stuck. I tried taking it to 2700mhz and it wouldn't boot. Temps are all still good, only reading a 2 degree average increase @ 2604mhz. What could can I do to push her further?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Bios settings are as follows...
FSB: 325mhz
Ratio: 8
overall: 2600
DDR freq: 812
VOLTAGES: 
CPU 1.358
Mem 1.9
NB 1.275
FSB 1.258
I/O Power 1.5
SB Core 1.05

This being AMI Bios. My Mobo is an MSI P31 neo (v1.0). Also, I would like to know if I can run this RAM...

General Information : 
DIMM0 (BANK0 ) :	2048 MB - DIMM 
DIMM2 (BANK2 ) :	2048 MB - DIMM 

Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM0) : 
Manufacturer :	Transcend Information 
Part Number :	JM800QLU-2G 
Serial Number :	Unspecified 
Type :	DDR2-SDRAM PC2-6400 (399 MHz) - [DDR2-800] 
Format :	Regular UDIMM (133.35 x 3) 
Size :	2048 MB (2 ranks, 8 banks) 
Module Buffered :	No 
Module Registered :	No 
Module SLi Ready (EPP) :	No 
Width :	64-bit 
Error Correction Capability :	No 
Max. Burst Length :	8 
Refresh :	Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh 
Voltage :	SSTL 1.8v 
Prefetch Buffer :	4-bit 
Manufacture :	Week 8 of 2008 
Supported Frequencies :	200 MHz, 266 MHz, 400 MHz 
CAS Latency (tCL) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @400 MHz 
RAS to CAS (tRCD) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @400 MHz 
RAS Precharge (tRP) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @400 MHz 
Cycle Time (tRAS) :	9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 18 clocks @400 MHz 
Min TRC :	12 clocks @200 MHz, 16 clocks @266 MHz, 23 clocks @400 MHz 

In dual mode (at the moment they are both in seperate colour slots)
Thanks folks.


----------

